# Je ne leur manquerai pas...



## Sophie-Lorelei

Buna ziua:

Un fragment de scrisoare mi-a pus o mica problema de logica.

Rappel pénétrant  de la famille et de la terre...*Je ne leur manquerai pas*, non sans doute par un conformisme parisien, mais parce qu’elles sont au plus profond de moi-même.

*Nu le voi lipsi*, nu fără îndoială dintr-un conformism parizian, ci pentru că ele se află în stratul cel mai profund al ființei mele.

Totusi, pare mai logic sa fi scris "nu imi vor lipsi".

M-ar bucura sa primesc comentariile dumneavoastra.


----------



## farscape

Româneşte, dacă foloseşti toate cuvintele, cel mai bine sună: "Nu-mi vor lipsi, fără îndoială *nu* dintr-un conformism parizian, ci pentru că ele se află... "

Asta cu improvizaţia mea de franceză 

Best,

.


----------



## Sophie-Lorelei

Multumesc. Adevarat, errare humanum est.


----------



## féebleue

Și totuși, _stricto sensu_, *je ne leur manquerai pas* înseamnă „ele nu-mi vor duce lipsa”, nu ”eu nu le voi duce lipsa”. Subiectul lui manquer desemnează ceea ce lipsește. Mai logic ar fi fost în franceză *elles ne me manqueront pas*.

Sau poate manquer are aici sensul secundar de „a greși față de cineva”. În acest caz, s-ar fi putut traduce în română prin „nu le voi trăda”.


----------



## Sophie-Lorelei

Multumesc mult. Intr-adevar, fraza e nitel derutanta, dar cred ca sensul secundar se potriveste in context.


----------

